# Grand Master and Master



## terryl965 (Oct 9, 2007)

Which G.M. or Master have influence your training the most after you started training and why the particuler person? What do they do to make them be that special to you and how does it effect your training today?


----------



## Kacey (Oct 9, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Which G.M. or Master have influence your training the most after you started training and why the particuler person? What do they do to make them be that special to you and how does it effect your training today?



GM Walter Lang - my instructor's instructor.  GM Lang has a passion for TKD that I have seen in very few other people, even other lifelong martial artists, and has truly devoted his life to furthering the art of Ch'ang H'on TKD.  He tells great stories of his own training as a color belt and black belt, and even more, the reorientation he had to go through when he joined the armed forces and found himself as the only martial artist on an aircraft carrier - with no one to practice with or spar (and he was a _very _skilled fighter - it was his original passion) he turned to the tuls, which he practiced on the landing pad of the aircraft carrier.  He broke the tuls down into their component parts, practiced them all different ways (not common at the time), and maintained and improved his skills with no one there but himself - no instructor present, no training materials, nothing but a flat space on deck.  I have no excuses when I think about what he went through to continue to practice, learn, and improve.

GM Lang also has an incredible amount of personal integrity - it is visible in everything he does - and that also inspires me, and inspires me to strive to meet the standard he demonstrates.


----------

